# Ok - now it really is HK City!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my HK P30L today...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Dang Shipwreck. Very nice. Your single handedly giving me that HK bug again. I shall not covet, I shall not covet. Hows the DA trigger pull on those? The one thing that turned me off on the USP and the P2000 series was that trigger. New meaning to crunch and ticker. If HK has fixed that I may be in some fiscal trouble.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Dang Shipwreck. Very nice. Your single handedly giving me that HK bug again. I shall not covet, I shall not covet. Hows the DA trigger pull on those? The one thing that turned me off on the USP and the P2000 series was that trigger. New meaning to crunch and ticker. If HK has fixed that I may be in some fiscal trouble.
> 
> Tuefelhunden


Well, on the USPs and the HK45 - I do cocked and locked. The DA pull is about like any other DA/SA w/ external hammer. However - I never shoot DA.

I have not shot the P30L yet - won't until about a week from now. But, it seems about the same


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice. Still highest on my list. One of the best looking guns on the market, IMO. I fell in love with the HK45 when it came out but couldn't justify the price of ammo since I already have an HK USP 45. Now this is out, me wants... I kind of wish it had a shorter trigger reset, but I will look the other way on that part...

That was me on the HK board, btw.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> That was me on the HK board, btw.


:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gonna take me all year to pay those 2 off. I have a Beretta 92FS last on my list - but I don't see me buying it before the last part of the year.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My 92FS is the only reason I didn't buy the P30L as soon as it came out.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually bought my USP 45 after the HK45 came out. I was disapointed in the HK45's 10 round mags, otherwise I would have bought that instead. How do you like you HK45 and how are the night sites that come with them?

Oh well, I like my USP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking USP.

The fullsize USP is too large for my hands. I once had a fullsize 9mm one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone pointed out that I made a swastika in the 1st pic - I did not realize that when I took the pic. I just thought the layout looked cool. Oops..


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase. I recently held an HK45 and am contemplating the purchase (sure is a lotta $$$$$). I noticed on your P30L it doesn't come with a safety like the HK45 has. I really like that safety on the HK45.

Look fwd to reading your first shooting impressions with the P30L.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, none of the P30s or P30Ls have a frame safety. They went the way of the P2000 with the decocker on the rear of the slide.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, I've been out of the loop for a while.

What is this Shipwreck?

No more Walther mania?

Why the switch to HK? What is it about HK that you like better than other .45's?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> OK, I've been out of the loop for a while.
> 
> What is this Shipwreck?
> 
> ...


I still am a Walther fan - I still have my P99s (I only took a pic of the 4 HKs). I'll never sell those. But, my Walther fandom is only related to the P99 - not their other weapons.

I love the frame safety on many of the HKs - you can keep it cocked and locked - like a 1911. The USPc 45 is my newest carry gun - as I wanted to ccarry a 45 instead of a 9mm. I almost went with a 4" 1911, but the USP is more rust resistant, and probably more reliable under adverse conditions.

Only the P30 doesn't have a frame safety. I just got it because the ergonomics of that pistol is awesome. I haven't shot it yet, though.

I like the grip of the HK P30/P30L better than the Walther grip - it is as ergonomic, but also has a rougher texture. So, it's a bit more "sticky" in the grip... That's the only neg thing I can say about the P99.

I'll admit it, though - I love dem HKs. I still kinda want a P2000 and an HK45c, to round out the collection - but I do not know if I can afford those this year.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I'm going to have to get me one of those P30Ls. Congratulations.


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice collection Ship! I love my P30, fits my hand perfectly. Now all I need to do is find a P99AS.:mrgreen:


----------

